# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Цифровые наркотики?

## Asteriks

*В последнее время в интернет-сообществе ведется обсуждение специфических услуг, предоставляемых на коммерческой основе каждому желающему несколькими зарубежными компаниями. Один из таких сервисов, I-Doser, занимается продажей аудиотреков, слушая которые можно достичь эффекта воздействия самых распространенных наркотических веществ. Выбрать, как оказалось, есть из чего: марихуана, героин, LSD. Для этого пользователю нужен обычный компьютер, стереонаушники, набор "доз" и программа для их воспроизведения. "Ловить кайф" с помощью ПК и парочки аудиофайлов?! На первый взгляд, глупее затеи не придумать. Однако все не так просто. Эти технологии действительно работают, неясны только их безопасность для человека, эффективность и целесообразность. Как оказалось, мнения ученых по этому поводу часто разделяются.* 

Материал про цифровые наркотики

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Народ в Нете пишет(кто пробовал), что всё это чухня.
    "Каждый торопится употр***ть,
     Каждый спешит иль вколоть или влить.
     Даже и тот,кто сидит на горшке,
     Вдарило чтоб по безмозглой башке."

----------


## Asteriks

*Всё же помещу здесь кусочек текста про тестирование "наркоты" автором статьи.*

"*Тестирование* 

Честно говоря, на себе испытывать действие цифровых наркотиков мне не хотелось. В то же время, заставлять это делать кого-то вместо меня или писать неправду непозволительно. Поэтому принять участие в эксперименте лично все-таки пришлось. На ресурсах, посвященных теме бинауральных ритмов, можно прочесть, что для достижения необходимого эффекта человек должен использовать дорогую аппаратуру и хорошие наушники. Мой тестовый стенд, к сожалению, выдающимися показателями похвастаться не смог - встроенный звук материнской платы GIGABYTE GA-965G-DS3 и наушники Sennheiser HD 415. 

Изучив перечень предлагаемых "состояний" (которых всего более 170), решил остановиться на эффектах алкоголя и марихуаны. Конечно, из 170 файлов лишь часть имитируют "наркотические эффекты", однако, как мне кажется, многие пользователи (особенно молодежь) обращают на них внимание в первую очередь. К счастью, до этого момента пробовать настоящие наркотики мне не приходилось, поэтому свои впечатления сравнить с чем-либо не удастся. Буду описывать, как есть. 





> Итак. Сразу после запуска трека можно наблюдать следующую звуковую картину: шум (наподобие того, который издает телевизор, когда от него отсоединяют антенну) и низкочастотные кол***ния. Один фрагмент длится 35 минут. При прохождении 20% сеанса у меня заметно расширились зрачки, в голове появилась ощутимая тяжесть. Время от времени звуковая картина немного менялась, однако кардинальных изменений не было. Начиная с 77% "телевизорный" шум начал понемногу угасать, пока вовсе не исчез. Теперь в наушниках слышны только биения. Странное чувство - такое ощущение, что волна пронизывает мозг от уха к уху. На 90% сеанса к нему добавились немного неприятные высокочастотные кол***ния. В самом конце доминирующие биения исчезли полностью, началась попеременная игра "телевизионными" шумами - они как бы перебрасывались от правого полушария к левому. Затем все закончилось. 
> 
> Спустя 35 минут сеанса "Алкоголь" пьяным я себя не почувствовал. Никакого эффекта не удалось достичь и в случае с "марихуаной". Судя по всему, мой мозг не приспособлен для таких "игр". Тем не менее, отрицать, что I-Doser подействует на кого-то другого, нельзя. Доказательство тому - отзывы пользователей, в той или иной мере столкнувшихся с цифровыми наркотиками - самые разные мнения и результаты. "Индивидуальность" подхода к бинауральным ритмам подтвердилась. 
> 
> Что же думают сами разработчики о своем детище? Себя они предпочитают называть создателями сервиса, предоставляющего возможность за деньги приобрести легальную альтернативу наркотическим веществам. Кстати, многие считают I-Doser полезным для общества - ведь настоящие наркоманы могут избавить себя от поиска средств для новой реальной дозы и удовлетворить потребность организма "электронным" путем. 
> 
> Вот только возникает вопрос: а если I-Doser скачает и установит какой-нибудь школьник, попробует электронный героин и ему захочется настоящих, "нецифровых" ощущений? Не факт, что I-Doser не вызовет привыкания к тем или иным "дозам". Именно поэтому очень желательно дать молодежи понять, что игры с бинауральными ритмами небезопасны. К сожалению, новое и неизведанное разлетается по Сети со скоростью света - эстафета передается из рук в руки. Знать бы только, что это за эстафета и к чему она может привести."
> 
> Материал с сайта http://belby.info

----------


## Jemal

Как я понимаю, за счет определенной частоты кол***ний, издоваемый звук воздействует на участки мозга, имеющие нервные импульсы такой же частоты.
Если, к примеру, звук воздействует на участок мозга, отвечающий за радость, то от постоянных  стимуляций, от "переизбытка" удовольствия, мозг постепенно перестает подавать команды на естественную выроботку гормона радости. 
Ну а дальше появляется зависимоть. Хоть и звуковой, но всё же наркотик.ИМХО

_Jemal добавил 26.07.2009 в 00:06_



> Народ в Нете пишет(кто пробовал), что всё это чухня.


Вряд ли у кого-то из них есть подходящая аппаратура для их прослушивания. Скорее всего подойдет лишь дорогущая специализированная техника.

----------


## vova230

Я думаю роль играют и физиологические особенности человека. Например я слышу "неслышимый" звонок мобильного. Хотя предполагается, что люди старше 18 его не слышат.

----------


## Jemal

> Я думаю роль играют и физиологические особенности человека. Например я слышу "неслышимый" звонок мобильного. Хотя предполагается, что люди старше 18 его не слышат.


Наверное 18 лет выбрали лишь формально, как переход между ребенком и взрослым. Думаю здесь чётких границ нет.

----------


## StrekoZZa

мот это и загон.. но не могу отдыхать, если телик на режиме ожидания )) просто дискомфорт. Хотя некоторым моим друзьям, даже из семьи это все по барабану

----------


## Jemal

> мот это и загон.. но не могу отдыхать, если телик на режиме ожидания )) просто дискомфорт. Хотя некоторым моим друзьям, даже из семьи это все по барабану


Мне тоже это мешает. Кстати, животные тоже хорошо это слышат...

----------


## Asteriks

> Мне тоже это мешает. Кстати, животные тоже хорошо это слышат...


*Выдержка из статьи:*

Для того чтобы понять суть бинаурального эффекта, стоит внимательно послушать пение хора или игру оркестра. Когда голоса людей или звук игры музыкальных инструментов сливаются в унисон, можно отчетливо слышать замедления тона, пульсирующего с определенной частотой (скоростью). 

Согласно известному правилу, частота биения накладываемых друг на друга звуковых потоков с близкими частотами будет равняться их разности. То есть если на одно ухо подается звук с частотой 500 Гц, а на другое - 515 ГЦ, мозг "слышит" бинауральный ритм с частотой 15 Гц. Важно отметить, что для достижения бинаурального эффекта разность частот не должна превышать 25-30 Гц. В противном случае эффект незаметен - слышны лишь два раздельных звука. Происходит это потому, что мозг просто не успевает определить взаимосвязь этих звуков - разница во взаимоотношении фаз проявляется слишком быстро. 

*От Астерикс: частота звука на одно и на другое ухо должна отличаться с разницей в 25-30 Гц*. (тут в статье картинка)

Значение имеет не только разность частот, но и сами несущие частоты. "Слышать" бинауральные ритмы человек научился в процессе своего развития и эволюции. *Вместе с нами ощущать бинауральный эффект могут представители некоторых видов животных.* Все зависит от структуры черепа и мозга живого существа. Очень важную роль здесь играет размер черепной коробки - по нему определяется диапазон частот, на которых организм способен слышать бинауральные биения. Для человека верхней границей этого диапазона принято считать уровень в 1000 Гц. Однако так считают не все - некоторые специалисты склонны утверждать, что бинауральные ритмы также можно слышать на частоте от 1000 до 1500 Гц. 

*Кстати, помимо создания "цифровых" наркотиков, бинауральные ритмы нашли применения в следующих сферах: 
*
повышение эффективности обучения, улучшение памяти;
управление состоянием организма;
лечение некоторых болезней, определение поврежденных областей в мозге;
медитация;
расслабление и "быстрый отдых".

----------


## Jemal

Интересное видео на это тему. На belarusy.by :

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

> Интересное видео на это тему. На belarusy.by :
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Тупо пропаганда насчет великого зла, которое так и стремится уничтожить великую Россию ye:

Весь этот софт насчет бинауральных ритмов появился давно. Просто сейчас стали продвигать (продавать  ). И т.н. IDoser далеко не первый и нисколько не лучший представитель.

----------


## Jemal

Аудионаркотики: вред или польза от цифровых наркотиков?	





> «Недорого, безопасно, легально!» - под такими лозунгами по Сети гуляет реклама так называемых цифровых наркотиков. 
> 
> Аудионаркотики (или «цифровые наркотики) появились в Интернете в виде звуковых файлов самых распространённых форматов - как правило, mp3, wav или flv. Причём музыкой их назвать нельзя - опробовавшие новый наркотик пользователи говорят о неприятных беспорядочных шумах, стуках, даже скрежете. Зато эффект распространители такой наркоты обещают намного приятнее. Десятки сайтов-хранилищ, устроенных по типу электронных музыкальных библиотек, предлагают выбрать «наркотик», способный вызывать определённые эмоции, физические ощущения или даже эффект, равный воздействию реальных наркотических средств. Стоит всё один файл около 20 рублей. 
> 
> В основе действия цифровых наркотиков - бинауральные волны. Слушать аудио-допинг надо только в наушниках - сейчас объясним, почему. Фактически, бинауральные волны - это один и тот же звуковой сигнал, подаваемый в уши человека с разной частотой, причём разница должны быть незначительной. Например, в левое ухо поступает сигнал с частотой 120 Гц, в правое - 125 Гц. Разница между частотами - 5 Гц, и наш мозг вычисляет и воспринимает её автоматически, в виде так называемых бинауральных ритмов. В нормальной ситуации этот механизм служит для определения источника звука, но когда звук подаётся прямо в уши - через наушники - волны способствуют синхронизации работы обоих полушарий мозга, наблюдаемой в медитативных и гипнотических состояниях сознания. 
> 
> Согласно экспериментальным данным, накладывая различные бинауральные ритмы друг на друга, можно вызвать у человека конкретный вид мозговой активности, т. е. заставить его получить определённые ощущения. Бинауральные волны давно используются психотерапевтами и другими врачами, причём не только для лечения ментальных заболеваний (метод был открыт ещё в 1839 году), однако в публичный доступ аудинаркотики поступили относительно недавно. 
> 
> *Насколько они опасны?* 
> ...

----------


## Максик

То что хорошая апаратура надо эт фегня! Я пробывал аргазм на обычных затычках и эфект был после 75% прослушенного... Хех мне понравилось :crazy: А в чушь типа уничтожения нас американцами я не верю

----------


## BiZ111

На данный момент
Не работает и никогда не работало. 
100%-ый факт - аудионаркотики - миф, как и существование внеземных цивилизаций - их нет, но все в них верят

----------


## Patron

Бред это всё =\

----------

